# صــــلاة  x  ترنيمــــــــة



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2010)

*ربى لستُ أعلمُ ما تحمله الأيام لى 
لكن يا سيدى الحبيب
يكفينى شيئاً واحداً
ثقتى 
أنك معى..
تعتنى بى وتحارب عنى تنصرنى يايسوع*

[YOUTUBE]ccqqD6Qc6b0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## dodo jojo (15 أغسطس 2010)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بشده..شكرا


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بشده..شكرا


أشكــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2010)

جميله ورائعه ومؤثره جداا


شكرا يا غااالى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> جميله ورائعه ومؤثره جداا
> 
> 
> شكرا يا غااالى​


أشكــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## happy angel (31 أغسطس 2010)

*جميلة جدااا ابنى الحبيب 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أغسطس 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *جميلة جدااا ابنى الحبيب
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​



أشكــــــــــــرك مامتى هابى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه والترنيمه
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه والترنيمه
> ربنا يعوضك​


أشكــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## christianbible5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*ثقتي انك معي...*
*كلمات جميلة... حقيقة تلمس القلب...*
*ميرسي كتير روعة والرب يحميك من كل شر...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ثقتي انك معي...*
> *كلمات جميلة... حقيقة تلمس القلب...*
> *ميرسي كتير روعة والرب يحميك من كل شر...*


أشكــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------

